# Mother-in-law Passed Away



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

All: My Mother-in-law did pass away today. I have to admit I waffled and wimped out a little bit and am not flying back to the east coast. Mainly due to the fact that I was too anxious, too stressed and have my own mom's 80'th birthday here on Friday.I know a couple of you had written, just wanted to share that she did not make it.I am still trying to hold down the fort, and getting rather weary. Hopefully and prayerfully my husband will wrap things up by the end of November and come home.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that Emma.You, your husband, and all his family have my deepest sympathies.


----------

